# Getting my 87 QW painted



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Getting my 86 QW painted*

Stripped her down and dropped her off for a new paint job. Here's some "before" pics:

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e50/borellsoffun/HPIM1680.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e50/borellsoffun/HPIM1681.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e50/borellsoffun/HPIM1679.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e50/borellsoffun/HPIM1678.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e50/borellsoffun/HPIM1682.jpg


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

wow, how hard was it to remove that rear quarter glass? 

Are you painting same color? Im looking forward to seeing how this turns out!


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Going with the original Titan Red Metallic. The glass was not hard to remove, just had to get the interior trim pieces out of the way. Will post pics when done!


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Sweet, that colour is fab! Can't wait to see the after shots.:thumbup:


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Here's the "after" pictures. Had the roof rack powdercoated and new sunroof seal too. And I only broke a couple of parts during the process! :thumbup:


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

looks really good


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Man! That thing looks like it just rolled off the lot! That's a nice Westy you got there too!


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Very Nice:thumbup:
Car looks great. I have never actually seen one that color just pics.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

looks like new :thumbup:


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

That does look great. Wish one of my three Quantums looked that good.


----------

